# My Noreve Case Came Today!



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

My ocean blue Noreve case for my DX Graphite came today - I totally, absolutely love it.  The leather feels wonderful, and I like the way it closes with no strap or anything else to fiddle with - you close the case, and the magnetic closure simply keeps it closed.  It looks very elegant.

I think the leather is of good quality and can't find a single problem with the workmanship.  Contrary to other boxes holding a Noreve that I've seen pictured, even the box arrived in perfect shape.  I could do without all the interior pockets and thingees, but I think in a very short period of time I won't even notice them.

I really do think this is the case I've been looking for - it's plain, it's simple, yet feels luxurious and seems to hold the Kindle securely.
When I first put the Kindle in it, it seemed to fit a bit loosely, so I simply tightened down the rails a little bit, and now the DX seems quite secure.  It folds back completely flat for reading.  I think it's everything I've been hoping to find.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! I'm happy to hear you love your Noreve. Their cover is the one I use all the time for my K2. I've dropped my Kindle a few times in that cover, and it has remained unscathed.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

That sounds beautiful, Clawdia! Even though I am an Oberon fan, I am thinking about all other covers too these days including the Noreve for my k3. I like the simplicity, and it might be a little less heavy than the Oberon.

Ocean blue is a lovely color.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hooray for your new Noreve! I love my black one....and I have a pink one coming in the mail from a KB member...I can't wait! I love that Ocean Blue...would love to see how it looks with your graphite.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks - I do love it!

It feels quite a bit lighter weight than my Oberon, but still well padded.

I guess spending all that time looking for the right cover paid off after all!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

clawdia said:


> I could do without all the interior pockets and thingees, but I think in a very short period of time I won't even notice them.


I have a vintage Noreve for my K2 and agree, it's lovely. However, I just couldn't stand the multiple layers of pocket/slots _and_ the bulk (and extra weight) they created when the cover was closed. So....

I performed delicate surgery and removed everything from the inside cover, carefully using a straight edge and an exacto knife with a *new and sharp* blade. One cannot tell that there was ever anything attached to the inside cover. A huge improvement!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Skydog said:


> I performed delicate surgery and removed everything from the inside cover, carefully using a straight edge and an exacto knife with a *new and sharp* blade. One cannot tell that there was ever anything attached to the inside cover. A huge improvement!


And why is this the first time I've seen this? Maybe I'll consider a noreve for my K3. The one thing I dislike about them is the inside pockets.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

That sounds like a nifty little piece of surgery!  I may have to consider doing something like that . . . I would like it better without all the 'clutter' on the inside.  I'm going to try reading with the Kindle in the Noreve for a few nights and then see what I think - I may be wanting some instructions as to your surgical technique!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Noreve!  I agree with everything you said, I think it is the perfect cover.  I tried a few before I got the Noreve, and I love it.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds fantastic    . Pics please clawdia.
I am planning on the ocean blue for my k3 graphite and a pic would give me a clear idea


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats on the Noreve!  I LOVE my platiinum Noreve, and I honestly don't even notice the card slots and pockets on the left side- it's so thin and flat, that after about an hour I just didn't even see it any more- and it has come in handy once or twice to "stash" a note or receipt that I needed to keep...
Please post pics of the Ocean Blue- that color looks gorgeous on the Noreve site!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't notice the extra stuff on the inside cover of my Noreve either. And like Zsu Zsu, it's even come in handy to tuck a note into. I've often wondered if it helps pad the front cover, more protection for the screen? But - if you really don't like it, you can always do surgery!!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Can I add one more request for pictures??  I am also considering an ocean blue noreve for my K3....


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have to agree with loving the Noreve cases.  I had an m-edge Go! and two Oberons, but absolutely prefer the Noreve for it's simplicity and weight.  The Oberons are gorgeous, but I just prefer the feel and sleekneass of the Noreve.  Like others, the pockets on the inside do not bother me at all.  They are thin and much less noticeable than the Oberon wool material.  In fact, my DH started reading my K2 in the Noreve instead of using his K2 in the Oberon case.  I finally asked him if he wanted a Noreve and he ended up ordering a black one.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Clawdia, I'm glad you are happy with your Noreve.  I like Noreves for all the reasons you mentioned, which is why I couldn't stop at one.  (At this point I have five and am not prepared to say I'm stopping there.)

As for the pockets, I suggest you wait before attempting to remove them.  To me they are entirely unobtrusive.  Many other people have said the same thing.  I use the pockets occasionally but I'm oblivious to them when I don't.  The problem with cutting is that if you cut close enough to the stitching to make it seem as if the pockets were never there, you will be so close to the stitching that problems might occur.  For example, a tiny edge of the pocket portion will remain, and if that tiny bit shifts at all (as it doubtless will) the stitching will become loose and the remaining layers will no longer be firmly anchored together.  In time that looseness could cause wear to the stitching thread, which in turn would cause the thread to break.  Even though there is bound to be some amount of adhesive inside that's no guarantee the cover won't fall apart after being subjected to "surgery".  Another likely scenario is this: Removing the pockets will leave empty space inside which will affect the overall fit of the case and cause uneven wear in addition to causing the leather to stretch in ways it never would have done if the structural integrity of the piece had not been violated.  As designed and constructed, your case will serve you well for many years but if you tamper with it all bets are off.  Certain rules apply to structures, whether the structure supports a leather Kindle case or a skyscraper.  If one element is removed the structure will collapse -- perhaps not today but eventually, because the loss of one element puts more strain on the remaining elements than they were designed to withstand.      

I will add that none of what I've said is guesswork.  I design handbags and other leather goods for a well-known fashion designer and have done so for many years, so I'm well aware of how these things work.  My recommendation is that you make an effort to become accustomed to the pockets.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

Skydog said:


> I have a vintage Noreve for my K2 and agree, it's lovely. However, I just couldn't stand the multiple layers of pocket/slots _and_ the bulk (and extra weight) they created when the cover was closed. So....
> 
> I performed delicate surgery and removed everything from the inside cover, carefully using a straight edge and an exacto knife with a *new and sharp* blade. One cannot tell that there was ever anything attached to the inside cover. A huge improvement!


OMG, I did the same thing!!! Only mine was a iPad cover, I hated all those pockets, the iPad is heavy enough. So I used a exacto knife and now you can't tell the pockets were there. Trust me, I was really nervous, that was a pretty expensive item to be slashing away at. Thrilled with the outcome though.

I added some pix. To reinforce the cover i glued a piece of cardstock I had (I scrapbook so I had a huge supply ) It is ribbed cardstock and it finished off the inside well, i think. I read Libby's post and trust her concern but I'm happy with how mine turned out. Hopefully it will hold up!!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

But where, prithee, are the pics of that delicious blue cover?  Inquiring eyes want to ogle!


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL - I'm not good with pics - let me see if I can get DH to get a couple of pics and help me post them later tonight!  The only part of the blue that you can see while reading the Kindle is the blue on the rails, which isn't much.

Part of me now wishes I'd gotten a black case, but I will NOT buy another one!  (I will not, I will not, I will not . . .)


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Dumb question that's probably been done to death, but . . . 

If I get a picture or two on my Mac laptop, does anybody know how I can then get them added to a post here on the forum?

I'm, uh, not very techie . . .


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

When you've written replies in the past, have you ever noticed the row of buttons right above the emoticons?  The third button from the left in that row is for images.  Hold your mouse over it and you should see the words, "Insert Image."

What you have to do is upload your images somewhere (usually to a page on your personal website or blog) and, once the images are up and you're looking at the finished page in your browser, copy each image's address (which you can do by right-clicking). 

Open a second tab, navigate to this thread, hit Reply, click the image button, position your cursor between the bracketed commands and paste your first address.  Go back to the first tab and copy another picture's address. Continue hitting the image button and pasting until all of your pics are accounted for, then preview the result to make sure everything went as planned. 

Then post.

If anyone else wants to offer a simpler or more cogent series of steps, please feel free.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

You can upload your photos on photobucket.com and then there are instructions to copy the image and then just come and paste it here.  I think I have done it so that certainly means you would be able to do it.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Even better, CorkyB.  Thanks for offering a simpler solution.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm hoping I can get DH to do the picture thing before he leaves later this afternoon - he plays keyboards in a band, and they've got a gig tonight and tomorrow night both, so I'd better catch him before his weekend starts!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I know how he feels, clawdia.  As a friend once said about me, "He's played keyboards in more bands than there are names for Satan."  Hope the shows go well.

I expect you're right -- best to catch him now or wait until after the weekend.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

corkyb said:


> You can upload your photos on photobucket.com and then there are instructions to copy the image and then just come and paste it here. I think I have done it so that certainly means you would be able to do it.


Or email the pictures to someone on the board and they can post them. 

I really want to see pictures too!

I love my case too! LOVE it. I was kind of ambivalent about it at first  but I've gotten used to it and I really like it. I was worried it wouldn't hold my reader very well (since I have a Kobo and I ordered a case that wasn't made for a Kobo but was probably going to fit  ) and it's working out well. And it's pretty!

and I have to say I love that kick stand. I used it this week when I was reading while eating my lunch. There was glare on the screen and that solved that!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

oh and I also don't notice the slots on the inside cover.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Ocean Blue Noreve with Graphite DX - pics were taken on my bed, so they're not exactly flat. On my monitor, the color is pretty true.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Niiccee... The whole thing looks so clutter free.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

prrrettyyyyy!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Love that blue!!  Thanks so much for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

What a lovely present, to see those uploaded pics just before I had to leave.  Gorgeous color, that, and the inside looks perfect with the graphite.  I hope Noreve makes something similar for the Kindle 3. (I sometimes think Amazon's leaving the number out because they want to reserve it for the color model in 2011.)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice pictures!

I think the pocket is horrible, credit cards can damage the Kindle screen so why design a travel wallet opposite it?

I ignored the pocket, like everyone else but ran into trouble with it.  Normally when I take the Kindle out, I wipe down the table to make sure it is clean and grab a napkin to lay the Kindle/Noreve cover on it.  I met someone to show them the Kindle and they arrived before I did so I skipped the cleaning routine.  The table looked cleaned and I put the Noreve cover folded back on the table, so the wallet part was touching the table and the Kindle was facing up.  When we finished looking at the Kindle, as I closed the cover I noticed crumbs in the card slot openings.  I didn't notice the crumbs on the table but they were very wedged into the Noreve and I couldn't close the cover without smearing them onto the Kindle screen.  We were sitting outside under a tree, and I really wanted to close the cover but waited until the person left and then I got a toothpick and napkins to clean the travel pocket.

The travel wallet service no good purpose and on the outing turned into a liability.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm glad y'all like the pics - I love the case.  If I could change anything, it would surely be to do away with those silly card slots or whatever they're called.  It should be a no-brainer that you don't put 'stuff' like that on the inside of a Kindle case - I don't have a clue what these people were thinking when they did that.  I do worry a little about the hard plastic card holder getting mashed up against the Kindle screen, but have never heard of it happening from people who've used a Noreve case with a Kindle, so maybe I'm worrying over nothing.

I don't think I have the nerve to try to remove that part of the interior, though, so I guess I'll just get used to it and hope it doesn't cause any trouble.  I'm sure I'll never put anything in there.  My Kindle will never be out of my sight, so I'm not worried about losing it and needing to put a 'return to owner' card in it even.

If I could have another one, I'd get a black - it'd be pretty much invisible holding a graphite DX.

The cover itself, with the exception of that inner sleeve, is as minimalist as I can imagine - which is just what I wanted.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

It's beautiful, Clawdia! I never saw those little hooks before, is that so you can attach a strap and carry it like a purse? Do all Noreves come with those?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

These pics look really good.
But I have one question: What are these small metal rings on the top and the bottom of the cover on the part where it folds? I never noticed them before. Can someone help me?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

MINImum said:


> ! I never saw those little hooks before, is that so you can attach a strap and carry it like a purse? Do all Noreves come with those?


Nope - mine doesn't.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine does.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

MINImum said:


> It's beautiful, Clawdia! I never saw those little hooks before, is that so you can attach a strap and carry it like a purse? Do all Noreves come with those?


Not hooks -- rings. D-rings, believe. They are on the DX cases. Cases for K1 and K2 do not have them.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

They're just little metal rings.  Can't imagine what I'd use one of those for.  I haven't looked to see how hard it would be to remove them, but I might since they seem pretty useless for me.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

clawdia said:


> They're just little metal rings. Can't imagine what I'd use one of those for. I haven't looked to see how hard it would be to remove them, but I might since they seem pretty useless for me.


I'm pretty sure they're supposed to be for carrying. Like you can attach a strap by using the D-rings and carry it like a purse.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> I'm pretty sure they're supposed to be for carrying. Like you can attach a strap by using the D-rings and carry it like a purse.


I don't care how secure the rail system keeps the reader in there - no way would I do that. What if it fell out?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Samantha said:


> I don't care how secure the rail system keeps the reader in there - no way would I do that. What if it fell out?


My K2 fits in my Noreve cover so tightly I don't think it would ever fall out, but I would worry about it bouncing around if it was a very long strap. I guess you could keep your hand on it and keep it right next to your body.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

My DXG doesn't fit all that tightly in the Noreve, and I've been hesitant to try to adjust the rails more than I have already - I sure don't want to break them, or screw them up.  The DX doesn't fall out, but I hold it in positions that it wouldn't - it will shift around some if I hold it in the Noreve over the bed and shake it a little.  

I'd never, ever carry my DXG in the Noreve on a strap using those little rings.  Looks like asking for trouble, to me.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Clawdia, you said that on your monitor the color is pretty true.  On my monitor the color appears to go slightly in the direction of turquoise.  Is that how it looks in person?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Clawdia is it pretty easy to order and have the case shipped to the States?  My husband wants one of the ipad cases for his birthday and I'm really tempted.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

No problems all with ordering.  I did order over a weekend, and on Monday got a note from Noreve asking if I knew that black would ship immediately but that there would be a delay on all other colors.  I told them I knew that, and didn't mind waiting to get the blue.
I think it was just a couple of days past 3 weeks between order and receipt of the case.

On their website, you can ask for the price to be given in US dollars.  I registered a couple of days before ordering and they gave me a discount for being registered - and then there's another coupon around that helps, too - I think someone here at KB posted the coupon, but not in this thread.  It was only two days in transit once they shipped it before I got it.

The color doesn't look at all turquoise to me - it's pretty much a true medium blue to me.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Great!  Just placed my order. He wants black so maybe I will get it quickly


----------

